# need help with REW and miniDSP 2x4



## abgersaurus (Aug 26, 2020)

Hi I just bought a MiniDSP 2x4 (not HD) and a UMIK-1.

I am trying to do room measurement and doing some eq with my subwoofer.
but I am not sure of what I'm even doing at this point!

Do I set the AVR's volume to -0db? (I already did tone levels at -0db and set all my channels and sub to 75db(C) with a SPL meter)
I was thinking that my laptop is a 100% volume connected via hdmi to the AVR which is set at -0db
Denon AVR-x1500H
SVS SB12-NSD

the mic is sitting at ear level pointing upwards in my usual sitting position. (I have not yet run audyssey)
yet it looks like the mic is reading near 95db is that correct?
should it not be closer to 75db?

how do I make an eq and load it into the MiniDSP?
I have heard that the so called "house curve" is preferred

my room is fairly small 110sqft/10m2 it is somewhat room treated (not ideal)
I did one measurement from 20-200 hz and got this curve,


----------



## nikkinemo95 (Aug 26, 2020)

The miniDSP 2x4 is a pocket size Digital Signal Processor (DSP) with two analog inputs and four analog outputs. Typically connected between your analog source and a multi-channel amplifier, the embedded DSP algorithms allow for a wide range of tuning applications.


----------



## abgersaurus (Aug 26, 2020)

nikkinemo95 said:


> The miniDSP 2x4 is a pocket size Digital Signal Processor (DSP) with two analog inputs and four analog outputs. Typically connected between your analog source and a multi-channel amplifier, the embedded DSP algorithms allow for a wide range of tuning applications.


and?


----------



## AustinJerry (Apr 2, 2010)

MiniDSP 2x4 Set-Up Guide Latest Version.pdf


----------



## fokakis1 (Feb 29, 2012)

Without smoothing your graph looks good. Don't sweat the 95db measurements. Not a big deal as long as it's not too loud for you in your room.


----------



## AustinJerry (Apr 2, 2010)

fokakis1 said:


> Without smoothing your graph looks good. Don't sweat the 95db measurements. Not a big deal as long as it's not too loud for you in your room.


Seriously? A 10dB drop above 40Hz, and then a deep notch at 100Hz (could be the crossover). I would not be satisfied with that response curve. A little work with the 2x4 will likely get better results.


----------



## fokakis1 (Feb 29, 2012)

AustinJerry said:


> Seriously? A 10dB drop above 40Hz, and then a deep notch at 100Hz (could be the crossover). I would not be satisfied with that response curve. A little work with the 2x4 will likely get better results.


The OP asked if his 95db graph was correct. Yes, it is. WRT response, not a bad start before smoothing, Audyssey, or EQ. Looks like a typical room.


----------



## abgersaurus (Aug 26, 2020)

I have since then used Audyssey as my room correction for now (with Dynamic EQ) I sold my miniDSP 2x4 and I plan on buying the MiniDSP 2x4HD instead soon 
it sure sounds a lot better, from what I can gather it seems that I have a room "mode" is that correct? I am aiming for a "house curve" so I'll have to wait until I get my 2x4HD
ALSO NOTE THAT I ONLY HAVE 1 SINGLE SUB!


----------



## fokakis1 (Feb 29, 2012)

That looks great. Rather than EQ, have you played with delay (distance) in your avr to see if the dip at 100 changes. It could be a cancelation bt your mains and sub. If that doesn't make things better or worse then it is likely a room mode. If it does in fact help, rerun Audyssey once you have pegged it out.


----------



## abgersaurus (Aug 26, 2020)

the AVR actually set the subwoofer a little further away in distance than it actually is, not sure if that is for audyssey to compensate. either way I am going to do some more analyzing during the weekend.

maybe move my sub around a bit, there is only about 0.5m to the left and also to the right of it and do some distance changes in the AVR menu.
I also got a new center speaker matching all my other speakers which are only 4" bookshelf speakers.
I will post more measurements


----------



## abgersaurus (Aug 26, 2020)

ok so I finally got a MiniDSP 2x4HD and did some analysing with REW and determined that changing the cross over from 80 to 90,100 or 120 would increase the null I had in the room.
I then tried changing the phase on the sub (manually) to 90 deg and 180 deg, that also made the null worse (although moved it down 5-10hz)

after all the initial testing I tried making a flat response from my sub (only got one sub) and then rerun Audyssey XT (not XT32) that seemed to help with the response but it still sounds off to me
I think that my subwoofer might be peaking some times and yet the bass seems underwhelming...

here is the response I got after making a flat profile and then running Audyssey


----------



## abgersaurus (Aug 26, 2020)

this is how flat I can get it with only the miniDSP but I dont know why I get a peak, I'll try and see if Audyssey can do anything about it


----------



## abgersaurus (Aug 26, 2020)

bit more tweaking now trying audyssey


----------



## abgersaurus (Aug 26, 2020)

OK some weird stuff is happening, I fiddled around with my sub settings (phase, gain and delay) and got a decent response as seen above..
HOWEVER when I apply my dsp settings it seems fine but when I run audyssey it creates a giant null and sounds awful, what should I do??


----------

